# Gibt es für die USB Webcam Standard CWC-01 von Sacom einen Vista 64-Bit Treiber?



## Sevi1604 (9. April 2008)

Gibt es für die USB Webcam Standard CWC-01 (http://www.sacom.de/shop/default.aspx?TY=item&ST=1&IT=1746) von Sacom einen Windows Vista 64-Bit Treiber? 

Wenn ja, wo?



Möglich wäre auch ein XP 64 Bit Treiber.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus 

Sevi1604

P.S.: Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre es den 32-Bit Treiber unter 64-Bit zum laufen zu bekommen, würde das hinhauen?


----------



## aero_eagle (9. April 2008)

Hi

1. Versuch mal bei Windows Updates auf Microsoft Updates umzustellen und such dann nochmals nach Updates... vieleicht hast du ja Glück.

2. Es sollte eigentlich schon möglich sein eine 32-bit Anwendung unter einem 64-bit Betriebssystem laufen zu lassen, nur umgekehrt wirds wohl etwas schwierig 

greez


----------



## Sevi1604 (10. April 2008)

Also Microsoft Update is das ehemelige Windows Update bei mir schon lang.

Bei Treibern siehts unter 64-bit ziemlich übel aus das laufen zu lassen, installieren kann mans, aber 64-Bit nimmt blos signierte Treiber an, das is ein problem. 
Kann ich denn den Treiber "umsiginieren" dass er läuft


----------



## Sevi1604 (13. April 2008)

Ich hab was entdeckt: die Webcam wird bei Sacom ohne Hersteller als Webcam Standard CWC-01 verkauft. Der Hersteller is Intellinet und die produktbezeichnung is 300k Webcam.

Leider findet man auf der Seite keinen Vermerk zu der doofen Cam und folglich auch keinen Treiberlink. Könnt ihr mir da helfen? Auf Treiber-Seiten findet man überhaupt nix, und Google und Yahoo und der rest helfen auch ned gscheit.

MfG

Sevi1604


----------



## wernerwitzig (9. November 2008)

Das war der entscheidende Tip.

Also hier die Adresse:
http://www.manhattan-products.com/en-US/products/5765-mini-cam

Gruß


----------

